# Saw a Red Fox the other day...



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

A few days ago I had to go down to my dads house in Troy and do some outdoor work for him. He's got almost two acres and he spent the summer doing a lot of cleanup work. We took down a lot of brush and stuff about a month ago and a couple weeks ago I rented a chipper and took care of all the piles of debris. He had quite a few stumps from about ten trees we've taken down and a lot of smaller stumps from the brush so I rented a stump grinder and was going to finish up the job. It was a cool crisp morning and I got there about 9:00 and I unloaded the stump grinder and got to work on some stumps up near the house. I had a couple small ones done already when my dad came out. I shut the machine down and my dad looked up and pointed out toward the back part of the lot. I looked up and it was pretty cool, on one of the piles of mulched leaves on the edge of the property was a Red Fox just sitting there watching what was going on. I'm so bummed that I didn't have my good camera with me. I tried to get a shot of it with my phone but it was too far away. I walked a bit closer and he continued to sit there for a bit. I took a pic but you couldn't see much because of the distance. If I had my digital SLR it would have made a beautiful picture the way he was just posed there with the sunlight hitting him. I was surprised to see a fox in that area. It's in north Troy but in an area of larger lots and not really sub-divisions so I guess it shouldn't surprise me that much.

John


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

I love Fox. My house backs up to what used to be Wolverine Golf course. there are 425 acres of undeveloped land in my back yard and I see fox all the time back there. They are such cool looking animals and incredibly shy... I usually see them when I am sitting still... very cool to watch hunt...


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

I guess you're not going to talk about _Sanford and Son,_ huh? 

I see them in the woods behind my house on occasion, moving through. Beautiful animals. I can't help but wonder how they're doing now that the coyote population has grown. I think coyotes eat them, don't they?


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

jpollman said:


> I was surprised to see a fox in that area. It's in north Troy but in an area of larger lots and not really sub-divisions so I guess it shouldn't surprise me that much.
> 
> John


You'd be surprised where I've seen some red fox John. I've seen them at Meijer in Royal Oak (not too surprising since there is a small woodlot right there), 2 in Birmingham (little surprised at this though it is right along a river), and I've seen 2 cross Southfield rd between 9 and 11 Mile - those really surprised me.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Coyotes will kill any fox they can, I had one it a trap and they ripped it to shreds a couple of years ago. Fox will move in towards suburbia to get away from the coyotes.


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

The last 2 yars I have had a fox den 30 yards from the house. I think she is back again this year but havent seen her yet.


----------

